# Hygrophila



## Zegor22 (Sep 7, 2015)

Is the temple plant actually a nitrate buster that grows fast and doesnt require a ton of light? Websites say both, but I would like you opinions first because I trust other fish keepers then so called store "fish keepers"


----------



## LittleRed (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a hygrophila semensis 53b.
It is growing like crazy, I had to keep trimming the top as it's growing out of the tank. Roots are shooting out from almost every stem... it really is taking over! I have had my tank set up for just under 2 months and I have never had high readings of nitrites.
Its the first time I have ever had a live planted tank, the tank is set up to be 'low tech'. I literally just dropped the plant in and kept my fingers crossed :shock:
My tank is 5g and houses a betta, a snail, a large chunk of driftwood and 3 other types of live plant(anubia and amazon sword). The only thing I do with the tank to please the plants, is add a few drops of flora boost each week.

The tips of some leaves did start to die, but when I lowered the amount of light it was getting each day, I noticed a huge improvement.

I personally think it is a great plant for my Bettas and I would highly recommend them for the beginner


----------



## aqua hero (May 13, 2015)

all fast growing stem plants help deal with nitrates better than slower growing plants like anubias, moss and ferns etc. if you are using hygrophilia make sure you have alot of it.more plants the better. 

floating plants are the best when it comes to nitrates eg water lettuces, frogbit, duckweed etc. if you really want to go the extra mile you can put pothos in you HOB filter or have the roots hanging in the water (the whole plant mustnt be in the water)


----------

